# Umwälzung, oder Filtermenge pro Stunde



## krallowa (24. Aug. 2018)

Hallo und guten Morgen,

möchte mal was zu der hier oft zitierten Umwälzung des kompletten Teichinhaltes innerhalb einer Stunde schreiben.

Man liest hier sehr oft das man bei Fischbesatz den Teichinhalt einmal pro Stunde durch den Filter jagen muss.
Ich finde diesen Ansatz falsch (ich bin weit von 1mal pro Stunde entfernt).
Zum einen liegt es immer daran von wo ich zum Filter leite und zum andern wo ich wieder einleite.
Habe ich einen Teich in dem es kaum eine Verwirbelung oder Strömung gibt, werde ich einen Teil des Wassers sehr oft umwälzen und das Wasser aus den z.B. Randbereichen überhaupt nicht oder nur sehr gering umwälzen.
Ich bin der Meinung das es ein regelmäßiger Teilwasserwechsel (TWW) sehr viel wichtiger ist als eine super hohe Umwälzrate.
Damit meine ich auch nicht ein stupides Nachfüllen, sondern einen TWW in dem vorher ein bestimmter Teil Wasser (am besten natürlich aus den schlecht durchströmten oder tieferen Bereichen) abgelassen und dann mit frischem (oder auch geprüften Brunnenwasser) Wasser aufgefüllt wird.

Es gibt hier bestimmt einige die ihre Filter auch mal abschalten, sei es weil das Wasser sauber "aussieht" oder die Stromkosten zu hoch sind oder was weiß ich.
Die Filter werden dann nach x-Stunden wieder eingeschaltet und der ganze Dreck inkl. toter Bakterien wieder in den Teich gespült.
Diese Leute verlassen sich dann auf eine hohe Umwälzrate und den vermeintlich sauberen Anblick des Wassers und wundern sich dann später wenn die Fische springen oder sich schubbern.

Ich lasse meine Pumpen 24/7 laufen und habe geschätzt eine Umwälzrate von 2-3 pro Tag, mein Wasser ist klar, die Werte sehr gut und der Teich dazu noch mächtig übervölkert durch den Koinachwuchs.
Ich habe weder Trommler noch Bandfilter noch 3m³ Filtervolumen in IBC´s.
Ich habe einiges selbst gebastelt und verändert und werde sicher auch im Winter wieder basteln (was soll man auch sonst machen wenn es ruhig wird am Teich).
Es geht auch mit weniger Kosten und Aufwand und das sehr gut.

Nicht immer nach größeren Filtern, stärkeren Pumpen oder besseren Lufthebern schreien wenn das Wasser mal nicht wie gewünscht ist.
Lieber etwas Wasser ablassen, nachfüllen und auch der Natur Zeit geben um sich einzupendeln.
Nicht alles was die UVC abtötet, ist schlecht für den Teich, lasst sie ruhig mal aus wenn das Wasser klar genug ist.
Klares Wasser ist nicht unbedingt natürlich (kann man sich in nahezu jedem See anschauen).
Klares Wasser gibt es ganz selten unter besonderen Bedingungen (Bergbach oder ähnliches) und teilweise auch nur bei bestimmten Temperaturen, daher ist es nicht immer so spitze auf absolute Klarheit zu hoffen.
Fische bekommen auch Sonnenbrand und fühlen sich nicht ständig in der prallen Sonne wohl.
Genug geschrieben, vielleicht etwas viel aber um so mehr kann dagegen argumentiert werden.

Danke

MfG
Ralf


----------



## Teich4You (24. Aug. 2018)

Schön das es bei dir am Teich funktioniert.


----------



## Teichfreund77 (24. Aug. 2018)

Die pauschale Aussage bei Fischbesatz 1mal die Stunde umwälzten ist Falsch.

Alle die sich intensiver mit dem Thema Teich befasst haben Wissen das fast jeder Teich und sein Umfeld anders sind.
Der Filter Durchlauf muss immer dem Filter angepasst sein.

Ich z.b habe einen Pflanzfilter wenn dort mehr als 15.000l/h durchlaufen würden dann wäre der ganze Effekt weg.
Bei anderen Teichen ist ein Luftheber, TF und eine Biokammer die mit ausreichend großen Leitungen verbunden sind, dort wird das dann gehen.

Wichtig ist das Ziel,  einen Gesunden Teich, wie man dort hin kommt muss jeder selber entscheiden.

Da gebe ich dir Recht, Frisches Wasser ist sehr Wichtig wenn es besser/ als das Teich Wasser ist, wir haben ja schon gelesen das Teilweise Extreme Werte aus der Wasserleitung kommen.
Da alle Teich KH verbrauchen sollte man Regelmäßig dies wieder ausgleichen, durch neues Wasser.


----------



## Lion (24. Aug. 2018)

krallowa schrieb:


> Hallo und guten Morgen,
> 
> möchte mal was zu der hier oft zitierten Umwälzung des kompletten Teichinhaltes innerhalb einer Stunde schreiben.
> 
> ...



hallo Ralf,
wie Teich4You schreibt


Teich4You schrieb:


> Schön das es bei dir am Teich funktioniert.



hallo Ralf,
falls ich schreibe, einmal Umwälzung alle 3 Std. oder besser, Umwälzung 1mal pro Stunde, dann kann jeder
Teichbesitzer sich aussuchen, ausrechnen,  welche Technik er für seinen Teich benötigt.

*Falls er dann, bei der Anschaffung von Filtern und Pumpe dieses berücksichtigt, ist er immer im grünen Bereich.*

*Vario-Pumpen empfehle ich auch, da diese eine Anpassung zur benötigten Umwälzung möglich machen und sind auch Stromsparend.*

Alle anderen Faktoren die Du schreibst, Wasserwechsel, Teichvolumen, Fisch-Anzahl, Ein- und Auslauf, Skimmer oder
das ganze Wasser muß bewegt werden usw. sind doch selbsverständlich und selbst eine 1mal pro Stunde Umwälzung
ersetzt das nicht.

(Es gibt auch Teiche die ohne Umwälzung funktionieren, hängt alles von vielen Faktoren ab und
darum mache ich keine pauschale Aussage.)

Du hast lt. Bilder einen sehr schönen Teich der noch jung ist und Deine Koi sind noch relativ klein und ich denke, falls Deine Koi mal
60cm oder 80cm oder...... werden, reicht Deine heutige Umwälzung nicht mehr aus oder die Wasserwechsel muß Du immer mehr und größer gestalten.
Durch die ständige Neu-Wasser-Zugabe sehe ich auch nicht, dass die Biologie im Teich und Filter sich vernünftig aufbaut, aber das kannst Du selber am
besten beurteilen.

Weiterhin viel Freude am Teich wünscht

 Léon


----------



## krallowa (24. Aug. 2018)

Lion schrieb:


> falls Deine Koi mal 60cm oder 80cm oder


Sorry,
aber 8 Koi sind zwischen 45 und 60 cm, die nächsten 7 sind mittlerweile gut 25 cm und dann kommen noch die unzähligen kleinen Koi.
Dazu noch 8 bunte Goldfische plus einen Haufen __ Moderlieschen, also eigentlich schon recht voll.

Weiß nicht warum ein regelmäßiger TWW schlecht für den Teich sein sollte???
Die Biologie befindet sich zum größten Teil an Steinen, Pflanzen oder halt im Filter und nicht im freien Wasser.
TWW sind bei mir meist 5 cbm und nicht mehr, als knapp 1/7 der Wassermenge und somit auch völlig ok.
Ich finde es aber gut das hier verschiedene Meinungen aufeinander treffen, ruhig mehr davon, denn davon lebt ein Forum.

MfG
Ralf

Ps. Profil angepasst


----------



## Lion (24. Aug. 2018)

krallowa schrieb:


> Sorry,
> 
> Weiß nicht warum ein regelmäßiger TWW schlecht für den Teich sein sollte???
> 
> ...



hat keiner geschrieben


----------



## krallowa (24. Aug. 2018)

Lion schrieb:


> Durch die ständige Neu-Wasser-Zugabe sehe ich auch nicht, dass die Biologie im Teich und Filter sich vernünftig aufbaut


Ok, dann lese ich das falsch.
Aber auch nicht schlimm, jeder wie er mag und das ist das schöne an diesem Hobby.
So viele verschiedene Arten von Teichen und man kann viel lernen, das mag ich hier.
Dafür einen dicken


----------



## Geisy (24. Aug. 2018)

*Ralf ich stimme dir da voll und ganz in allen Punkten zu.*

Leon, schreib uns doch mal seid wievielen Jahren und mit wieviel Teichen du Erfahrung gesammelt hast.
Hier bist du ja noch ziemlich neu.


----------



## Lion (24. Aug. 2018)

krallowa schrieb:


> Ok, dann lese ich das falsch.
> Aber auch nicht schlimm, jeder wie er mag und das ist das schöne an diesem Hobby.
> So viele verschiedene Arten von Teichen und man kann viel lernen, das mag ich hier.
> Dafür einen dicken



Ralf, ich möchte den Satz im ganzen sehen und lesen und hatte geschrieben =

"............ reicht Deine heutige Umwälzung nicht mehr aus oder die Wasserwechsel muß Du immer mehr und größer gestalten.
Durch die ständige Neu-Wasser-Zugabe sehe ich auch nicht, dass die Biologie im Teich und Filter sich vernünftig aufbaut"

also, sollte die Umwälzung nicht mehr reichen und man würde das dann durch immer größere neue Wasser-Zugaben versuchen auszugleichen, dann.......

Wie schon oben geschrieben, sind meine Beiträge nur Vorschläge und Erfahrungswerte die ich zum helfen gerne teile und jeder Teichbauer darf gerne deine Vorschläge
umsetzen.
Ich bedanke mich vielmals für die dicken     das finde ich


----------



## Lion (24. Aug. 2018)

Geisy schrieb:


> *Ralf ich stimme dir da voll und ganz in allen Punkten zu.*
> 
> Leon, schreib uns doch mal seid wievielen Jahren und mit wieviel Teichen du Erfahrung gesammelt hast.
> Hier bist du ja noch ziemlich neu.



Geisy,
wenn es hier im Forum darum geht, wie lange ich dabei bin und ob einer neu ist, dann braucht ja fast keiner mehr zu schreiben, dann
müßte man ja warten, bis die älteren Forumsmitglieder gestorben sind.  

zu Deiner Frage = Teich und Erfahrung
Ich habe und betreibe einen Teich seid ca. 18 Jahre, habe nur diesen einen, habe noch immer die ersten Fische, somit auch 18+ Jahre
und bin sehr froh, dass es so ist.

Und wenn du den Ralf voll und ganz zustimmst, dann finde ich das gut, denn das ist Meinungsfreiheit. 

Haben wir weiterhin viel Spaß und Freude an unseren Teichen
 Léon


----------



## Zacky (24. Aug. 2018)

Warum sollte ich einen Teilwasserwechsel machen, wenn die Werte doch stimmen? 
bzw. 
Warum mache ich einen Teilwasserwechsel, wenn die Werte doch stimmen?


----------



## Teich4You (24. Aug. 2018)

Über Wasserwechsel regeniert man zB Mineralien die den KH Wert beeinflussen.
Ebenso werden so Botenstoffe verdünnt, die bei Koi das Wachstum einschränken könnten.


----------



## Michael H (24. Aug. 2018)

Hallo

Ich hab ja bei der letzten Ausliterung des Filter‘s erst gemerkt das ich mehr wie Stündlich das Wasser durch den Filter schicke . Nunja ein Paar Watt mehr oder weniger , was solls . Hobby halt .
Zu den Wasserwechsel‘n , da können alle Trommler besitzer nur lächeln, da regelt sich das von allein .....


----------



## Zacky (25. Aug. 2018)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Über Wasserwechsel regeniert man zB Mineralien die den KH Wert beeinflussen.


...ok, Danke. Das verstehe ich. 



Teich4You schrieb:


> Ebenso werden so Botenstoffe verdünnt, die bei Koi das Wachstum einschränken könnten.


Bleiben die Botenstoffe in ihrer Gesamtheit und Menge im Wasser vorhanden und summieren sich oder lösen sich diese mit der Zeit selbst auf oder werden sie ggf. auch im Wasser mikrobakteriell abgebaut? Von welcher Menge an Botenstoffen muss ich ausgehen, bis die Konzentration erreicht ist, welche den Fischen suggeriert, dass hier ein ungehemmtes Wachtsum nicht möglich ist?


----------



## Geisy (25. Aug. 2018)

Ich denke die Umwälzrate ist doch sehr Filterabhängig.
Bei EBF und Trommler wird einem Verkauft das der Dreck schnell aus dem System ist. Um dies zu erreichen braucht es hohe Umwälzraten von 1mal die Stunde. Ob dies wirklich nötig ist soll jeder selber entscheiden.
Davor gab es Mehrkammerfilter die oft nur mit einer Umwälzrate von alle 2-4Stunden betrieben wurden.
Naturagard hat mehrere 10000 Teiche mit einer sehr geringen Umwälzung damit der Dreck im Pflanzenfilter liegen bleibt (Sedimentiert).
Ich meine ca. ein bis zweimal am Tag.
Alle drei Systeme bringen bei richtigem Aufbau gutes klares Wasser.
Die Natur schafft sogar stehende Gewässer ohne Umwälzung mit Fischbesatz.
Von daher wird es keine generelle Empfehlung geben können.
Ein Naturagard Teich wird mit einer Umwälzung einmal die Stunde nicht funktionieren.
Siehe hier z.B. die Beiträge von @Kreuzi dem man hier ans Herz gelegt hat für viel Geld einen Umbau auf Trommler zu machen. Im Endeffekt war dann nur die Umwälzrate zu hoch.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Teichfreund77 (25. Aug. 2018)

Hallo Geisy, 
das sehe ich genau so, habe weiter oben auch ähnlich Kommentiert.
Leider meinen einige immer die Patentlösung sei eine hohe Umwälzung, zum Glück wissen das viele besser.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## DbSam (25. Aug. 2018)

Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> Leider meinen einige immer die Patentlösung sei eine hohe Umwälzung


Ist sie halt nicht (, hilft aber manchmal auch ...)
Wie ihr schon schreibt, da kommt es immer auf die gesamte Teichanlage an.
Bei einem Pool hilft fast nur noch der Flow, bei Teichen mit Pflanzen und Pflanzenklärzonen hilft eher die Ruhe. 
Und dann halt alle Varianten dazwischen ... Dafür gibt es keine Tabelle.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## PeBo (25. Aug. 2018)

Und ich dachte schon, ich wäre der einzige der diese Erfahrung gemacht hat!  Ich hab mich schon gar nicht getraut hier zu posten, dass ich nur alle 3-4 Stunden umwälze, obwohl ich Koi im Teich habe. 

Gerade dieses Jahr läuft mein Filter (CBF350C) ganz hervorragend. Mitte Mai habe ich die erste Kammer das letzte mal gereinigt. Kammer 2 und 3 dieses Jahr noch gar nicht!
Die Wasserwerte sind bestens und der Teich ist fast immer bis zum Bodenablauf klar! Wenn sich eine leichte Trübung einstellt, schalte ich nachts die UV zu, dann ist der Teich meist innerhalb 3-4 Tagen wieder glasklar! Ich habe sogar die Vario Pumpe auf weniger Leistung gestellt und merke keinen Unterschied.

Allerdings habe ich keinen steril gekachelten Operationssaal als Teich sondern recht viele Pflanzen rundherum. Außerdem muss das gefilterte Wasser noch durch einen 5m langen bewachsenen Bachlauf bevor es wieder im Teich ankommt! 
An den Fadenalgen die an der Folie im Teich hängen __ störe ich mich überhaupt nicht. Im Gegenteil - das sieht viel natürlicher aus und ist ein UV Schutz für die Teichfolie.
Meine 3 Koi fühlen sich offensichtlich wohl und danken es mit Wachstum (die beiden Großen sind jeweils ca. 70cm groß und dementsprechend schwer - seit über 10 Jahren im Teich). Diese finden sehr viel natürliche Nahrung im Teich, so dass ich mich beim Füttern etwas zurückhalte.

Ich wollte damit nur sagen dass Koiteich auch so gehen kann!

Gruß Peter


----------



## Teich4You (25. Aug. 2018)

Zacky schrieb:


> ...ok, Danke. Das verstehe ich.
> 
> 
> Bleiben die Botenstoffe in ihrer Gesamtheit und Menge im Wasser vorhanden und summieren sich oder lösen sich diese mit der Zeit selbst auf oder werden sie ggf. auch im Wasser mikrobakteriell abgebaut? Von welcher Menge an Botenstoffen muss ich ausgehen, bis die Konzentration erreicht ist, welche den Fischen suggeriert, dass hier ein ungehemmtes Wachtsum nicht möglich ist?


Die Botenstoffe können entweder verdünnt werden, oder zB mit Ozon zerstört. Ob sie sich natürlich abbauen lassen entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis. Die Botenstoffe liefern den Fischen letztlich infos ob genügend Nahrung und Lebensraum zur Verfügung steht. Gilt auch für Goldfische.


----------



## Geisy (26. Aug. 2018)

Hallo Florian
Bist du dir sicher das dein Auffüllwasser weniger dieser Stoffe enthält?


----------



## DbSam (26. Aug. 2018)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Die Botenstoffe liefern den Fischen letztlich infos ob genügend Nahrung und Lebensraum zur Verfügung steht. Gilt auch für Goldfische.


Es gilt, dass generell jeder Organismus Botenstoffe nutzt/erzeugt/benötigt.

Streitbar bei einer nur allgemeinen Verwendung des Begriffs 'Botenstoffe' ist, ob diese beim TWW nur verdünnt oder auch wieder zugeführt werden.
Dazu müsste man den Oberbegriff 'Botenstoff' in die jeweiligen Gruppen aufteilen, näher bezeichnen und auf dessen Eigenschaften eingehen. (Zum Beispiel dient Kohlendioxyd als Kommunikationsstoff bei der Atmungsregulierung.)

Ebenso streitbar ist, ob es einen Botenstoff _'genügend Lebensraum'_ gibt.
Wenn es ihn denn geben sollte, dann wäre die Legende 'Fische passen ihr Wachstum der Teichgröße an' keine Legende mehr. Vermutlich wird eher ein Mangel oder ein Zuviel an anderen Botenstoffen wachstumshemmend wirken. Vielleicht stimmen aber auch 'nur' einige andere Wasserwerte nicht ...



Zacky schrieb:


> Bleiben die Botenstoffe in ihrer Gesamtheit und Menge im Wasser vorhanden und summieren sich oder lösen sich diese mit der Zeit selbst auf oder werden sie ggf. auch im Wasser mikrobakteriell abgebaut?


Wie eben ausgeführt:
Diese Frage wird man Dir so allgemein nicht beantworten können, da der Begriff 'Botenstoff' nur ein grober Sammelbegriff von vielen unterschiedlichen chemischen Stoffen ist.



Um auf den Boden der zumindest mir halbwegs verständlichen Tatsachen zurückzukommen, nochmal die Ursprungsfrage zum TWW:


Zacky schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich einen Teilwasserwechsel machen, wenn die Werte doch stimmen?


Welche Werte?
Doch nicht etwa nur die, welche wir (mehr oder weniger) immer messen?

Es ist doch eher so, dass unsere Teiche ein künstlich gestaltetes und in Richtung Erdboden abgeschirmtes Stück Lebensraum für eine von uns gewollte mehr oder weniger große Anzahl für uns sichtbarer Lebewesen, sowohl pflanzlich als auch und tierisch, sind.
In solch einem Stück Lebensraum ist aber viel mehr Biologie drin und es laufen viel mehr Prozesse ab, als uns bewusst und auch derzeit bekannt sind.
Allein schon aus diesem Grund sind Wasserwechsel sinnvoll. Es geht also beim TWW nicht allein nur um den Austrag von Nitrat, Phosphat und Huminsäuren oder den Eintrag von Spurenelementen und mineralischen Stoffen ...


Um den Bogen von TWW wieder zurück zum Threadtitel 'Umwälzrate' zu spannen:
Zur Notwendig- und Häufigkeit von TWW kann man keine allgemeine Aussage treffen. Auch hier muss man die gesamte Teich- und Filteranlage, dessen Wasser und den Eintrag von anderen Stoffen als eine Einheit betrachten. Hierbei kommt aber auch die Qualität des zugeführten Wassers zum tragen ...
Besitzer von großen und natürlich angelegten Teichen werden sicherlich auch hier weniger TWW in m³ durchführen müssen, als Besitzer von poolartigen, 'klinisch reinen' Teichen mit dichtem Bestand. Wiederum auch mit allen Variationen dazwischen.

Halt wie bei der Umwälzrate.
Und wenn man sich näher mit der ganzen Materie beschäftigt, und sei es auch nur oberflächlich, dann wird man erkennen, dass für eine gut funktionierende Biologie auch unbedingt ruhigere Zonen im Teich erforderlich sind.


'Komischerweise' funktionierte mein letzter Teich immer dann am besten, wenn dieser aus menschlicher Sicht etwas(!) dreckig war und die Pflanzen wucherten. Mit dreckig meine ich nicht das Wasser, sondern den abgelagerten Mulm, etc.
Der aktuelle Teich scheint sich genauso zu verhalten. Da fehlen mir aber noch Langzeiterfahrungen, nach 9 Monaten Betriebszeit ist das nur ein Schnappschuss.



Gruß Carsten

PS:
Ich bin kein Biologe!
Die obigen Zeilen entspringen nur aus meinem Halbwissen, meinen Vermutungen, Erfahrungen, Beobachtungen und in Summe daraus meinen Schlussfolgerungen. Daher können diese auch falsch sein.
Details werden meinem jeweiligen Kenntnissstand angepasst und können daher später auch variieren.
Und es gilt leider wie immer:
Je mehr ich weiß, desto mehr weiß ich, dass ich nichts weiß. (Schade eigentlich, dies bremst manchmal auch.)


----------



## Teich4You (26. Aug. 2018)

Geisy schrieb:


> Hallo Florian
> Bist du dir sicher das dein Auffüllwasser weniger dieser Stoffe enthält?


Ja.


----------



## Geisy (26. Aug. 2018)

Wie kannst du dir so sicher sein?
Kannst du es messen oder nimmst du destilliertes Wasser?


----------



## tosa (26. Aug. 2018)

Geisy schrieb:


> Wie kannst du dir so sicher sein?
> Kannst du es messen oder nimmst du destilliertes Wasser?



naja, der Mensch duscht doch auch, oder badet doch auch immer in frischem Wasser. Warum hebt ihr das in der Wanne nicht für 3 Monate auf und haltet den Tauchsieder rein? 

Mal ganz ehrlich, schwimmt einer von euch in seiner nicht gespülten Toilettenschüssel rum und vergnügt sich da? Ich denke das Florian euch da durchaus beim schwimmen in der Kläranlage behilflich sein kann. Denn das ist genau das was ihr euren Fischen zumutet, in der Schei... und Pis.. schwimmen! Echt krank sowas. Dann fragt doch euren Wasserversorger ob er euch für das tägliche Bad seine Kläranlage öffnet.


----------



## Geisy (26. Aug. 2018)

Florian und ich sind bei Botenstoffen und nicht bei Abwasser. Oder setzt du das gleich Tosa?


----------



## tosa (26. Aug. 2018)

das setze ich fast gleich....; denn wo Sche.... schwimmt kann auch kein gesundes Wasser sein!


----------



## Alfii147 (26. Aug. 2018)

Hallo,

auch ich wälze aktuell, den Teich pro Stunde 1x um. 
Ob dies notwendig ist, oder nicht sei mal dahin gestellt. 

Ich habe keinen Pflanzen Filter oder ähnliches, wo ich mich etwas zurückhalten muss. 
Mein Vliesfilter, kommt ohne Probleme mit diesem Flow klar. Wenn ich könnte, würde ich sogar noch etwas mehr aufdrehen, ist mir aber leider, bei meinem derzeitigem System nicht möglich. Den Fischen geht es sichtlich gut! 

Beim neuen Teich, welcher einen Filter mit 3500 Liter bekommt, habe ich keine Floweinschränkungen.
Hier ist ganz klar angestrebt, soviel Umzuwälzen, wie es Fisch und Teich erlauben.


----------



## koiteich1 (26. Aug. 2018)

Bei mir auch knapp 1x die Stunde Umwälzung.
Ebenfalls keine Pflanzen
Bin auch der Meinung das der Dreck so schnell wie möglich raus muss.


----------



## Teich4You (26. Aug. 2018)

Geisy schrieb:


> Wie kannst du dir so sicher sein?
> Kannst du es messen oder nimmst du destilliertes Wasser?


Das messen meines Trinkwassers übernehmen Labore meines Versorgers. Zusätzlich weiß ich wo mein Wasser her kommt und das dort keine Karpfenpopulation existiert. Somit können die Botenstoffe über dessen Dichte die Tiere die Größe ihres Lebensraum auswerten können, nicht vorhanden sein.


----------



## meinereiner (26. Aug. 2018)

Kommt jetzt die Diskussion mit den 'die Fische passen sich der Teichgröße an' wieder hoch?
Mit diesen ominösen Botenstoffen?

Das hatten wir doch schon mal, oder? Oder war das in einem anderen Forum? Finde leider den Thread gerade nicht.

Was soll das mit den Fischausscheidungen? Ging es da um den TWW? Oder um die Umwälzrate, oder was? 
Was soll die Aussage mit dem Schwimmen in der Kläranlage? Was hat das mit einem Koiteich zu tun?

Was ist mit den Seen, in denen normalerweise ja auch Fische schwimmen? Gibt es da keine Ausscheidungen? Da schwimmt auch kein Mensch?


----------



## DbSam (26. Aug. 2018)

meinereiner schrieb:


> Da schwimmt auch kein Mensch?


 Kein Problem, die pullern da nur rein, da passiert nichts.

Aber hoffentlich schwimmt in unserer Trinkwassertalsperre kein Feenbuntbarsch drin herum und pullert dort rein. 
Wenn deren Urin dann in meinem Teich landet und die Fische verunsichert ...

Vielleicht hat noch irgendjemand irgendwo EM-Keramik herumliegen. 
In der sind doch so viele positive Informationen gespeichert und die entstört doch auch elektromagnetische Felder. 
Sicherlich hilft das Zeugs auch gegen Lebensraumbotenstoffe und Feenbuntbarschpuller. 
Bitte anbieten, ich nehm ein Kilo von dem Zeugs. Oder besser doch gleich zwei?


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Michael H (26. Aug. 2018)

Hallo

Geht BITTÖ morgen wieder raus zum Spielen .....


----------



## tosa (26. Aug. 2018)

meinereiner schrieb:


> Was soll das mit den Fischausscheidungen? Ging es da um den TWW? Oder um die Umwälzrate, oder was?
> Was soll die Aussage mit dem Schwimmen in der Kläranlage? Was hat das mit einem Koiteich zu tun?


ich weiß nicht warum man dann filtert wenn ich einen Vorfilter habe der den Dreck rausholt dann soll er dieses auch tun. denn alles was an Kot draussen ist belastet weder meinen Teich noch meine Biologie, geschweige denn meine Tiere. Der Vergleich mit der Kläranlage bezog sich darauf was manche ihren Tieren zumuten und nicht auf den Teilwasserwechsel.



meinereiner schrieb:


> Was ist mit den Seen, in denen normalerweise ja auch Fische schwimmen? Gibt es da keine Ausscheidungen? Da schwimmt auch kein Mensch?


tja, da schwimmen auch genug tote Fische drin rum, das sieht nur kaum einer.


----------



## Alfii147 (26. Aug. 2018)

Michael H schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Geht BITTÖ morgen wieder raus zum Spielen .....



Ihr könnt auch gerne zu mir kommen, gibt genug draußen zu tun .. 
Finde schon eine schöne Arbeit für euch, z.B. Teichloch buddeln .. oder den vom Kanalanschluss


----------



## Teichfreund77 (26. Aug. 2018)

Diese Themen sind doch schon lange diskutiert worden.
Ein See mit Fischbesatz ist auch um das X fache größer als die meisten Teiche von uns, dementsprechend gibt es im See auch weniger KG Fisch und meistens mehr Pflanzen.
In einem überbesetzten Koipool macht die 1h Regelung Sinn.

In einem Naturteich reinigen die Pflanzen/ Bakterien und Microorganismen das Wasser.

Bei Naturagart wird sogar das Abwasser in einem Filtergaben Biologisch aufgearbeitet.


----------



## Teich4You (26. Aug. 2018)

meinereiner schrieb:


> Kommt jetzt die Diskussion mit den 'die Fische passen sich der Teichgröße an' wieder hoch?
> Mit diesen ominösen Botenstoffen?



Tatsächlich verbutten viele Fische durch kleine Teiche, da sie in Ihrer natürlichen Entwicklung behindert werden.


----------



## meinereiner (26. Aug. 2018)

Gewisse 'Daumen'-Regeln sind ja ganz ok. Nur werden solche Regeln ja mitunter so hingestellt, als wenn alle,  die sich nicht daran halten Tierquäler, Ignoranten oder sonstwie des Teufels sind.
Sogar sogenannte 'Experten' erzählen auf ihren Beiträgen auf Youtube totalen Käse (Nein, ich meine nicht Florian).
Wenn Fische nicht alt werden, oder klein bleiben, dann hat das nichts mit irgendwelchen Botenstoffen zu tun, sondern neben genetischer Veranlagung vor allem mit den Hälterungsbedingungen. 
Früher waren die Menschen im allgemeinen deutlich kleiner als heute. Das hatte nichts mit Botenstoffen zu tun oder mit zu kleinen Wohnungen oder Zimmern oder mit Vererbung.
Und die Hälterungsbedingungen bei Fischen kann man auch nicht alleine an Umwälzraten fest machen, oder wie schnell Feststoffe aus dem Wasserkreislauf entfernt werden.
Nach dem Motto, das muss alles ganz schnell raus, weil sonst geht das wieder in Lösung. 
Wie ist das denn mit natürlichen Seen? Das ist richtig, da schwimmen weniger KG Fisch bezogen auf das Wasservolumen. Aber da ist kein Bodenablauf, da sammelt sich der Dreck über Jahrzehnte, oder Jahrhunderte an.


----------



## Geisy (27. Aug. 2018)

Dies nur für Tosa in seiner agressiven Wortwahl hier.
Was tut die EBF und Trommler Fraktion nur ihren Fischen an. Da glaubt man der Werbung das der Kot schnell aus dem System muß, dabei sind die meisten Ausscheidungen der Fische flüssig. Weil das Wasser anschließend durch die Biologie geschoßen wird müssen die Fische in ihrer eigenen Pisse schwimmen.
Und um bei deiner Kläranlage zu bleiben, wenn man da auch nur Wert auf die schnelle Beseitigung der festen Bestandteile legen würde und anschließend das Wasser durch die Biologie schießt dann würden unsere Flüsse sterben.

Nun für alle.
Das der Dreck aus dem System soll, da sind wir uns ja einig. Aber die Geschwindigkeit in der das passieren muß nicht.
In einer Kläranlage wird die Biostufe auch mit dem fertig was in Lösung geht, warum sollte das am Teich anders sein.
Die Umwälzrate muß also mindestens so hoch sein das die Biostufe optimal arbeitet. Da arbeitet ein Pflanzenfilter anders als Helix und Bürsten wieder anders als Schwämme oder Japanmatten. Je nach Aufbau hat auch hier jedes Material seinen optimalen Punkt bei der Umwälzung.
Dann sollte die Umwälzung so hoch sein das Schweb- und Trübstoffe sich nicht absetzen sondern in den Filter gelangen. Dies ist von der Form und dem Aufbau des Teiches abhängig.
Generell zu sagen einmal die Stunde ist für alle Systeme immer gut ist falsch.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Teich4You (27. Aug. 2018)

Keine Ahnung warum alle am Thema vorbei reden....

Einmal die Stunde wurde doch nur definiert, weil in einer DN110 Leitung genau dann die Fliesgeschwindigkeit erreicht wird, welche ein Versotten durch Ablagerungen verhindert,

Alles andere wurde doch nur hinzu gedichtet.


----------



## troll20 (27. Aug. 2018)

Hallo Norbert, vorweg ich nehme hier für keine Seite Partei, versuche nur zu verstehen bzw verstandenes auf gewisse Systembdingungen anzupassen . Bei Tosa bin ich erstmal wenn es heißt Strömung im Wasser veringert die Möglichkeit das sich was absetzt . Zum anderen bringt sie die Fische dazu, nicht nur vor sich hin zu treiben sondern auch sich aktiv bewegen zu müssen. Das wiederum sorgt für Muskelaufbau und nich Fett ( verbuttung). Aber auch wiederum bei zu starker Strömung entstehen wie bei Spitzensportler vorzeitige Abnutzungen. Dazu kommt der Stress wenn sie nicht wie in der Natur auch mal aus der Strömung raus können bzw wenn diese nicht mal gedrosselt wird. Denn wer kann mit seinem Körper 24/7 auf 100% fahren für die nächsten 100 Jahre.
Fazit hier ist eine angepasst schnelle Strömung wünschenswert welche jedoch entweder nicht überall gleich herrscht oder aber auch Drosselungen erfährt. 
Jetzt die Vor / Grobfilterung. Um so schneller was ausgefilter wird um so weniger kann es das Wasser belasten 
Dazu später nochmal. 
Jetzt die Biologie. 
Hier laufen ja in erster Linie chemische bzw biochemische Prozesse ab. Und denen ist nur eins wichtig. Konstante Versorgung mit Rohmaterial zum umwandeln. Wie schnell ist dabei total egal. Mehr als ihre Arbeit machen die Bakis nicht. Wenn sie was nicht schaffen bedeutet das nur wir müssen uns teilen um mehr zu schaffen. Also wenn da was nicht gleich abgebaut wird dann halt bei der nächsten umdrehung. Jetzt die Stoffwechselprodukte, wenn diese dann die Biologie verlassen und zB den Algen sowie Licht serviert werden. Bedeutet das, das Frühstück ist serviert, wie können uns vermehren um alles aufzufuttern. Daber wird aber aus einen Schwebteilchen (Alge zB.)
Schnell viele und die backen evtl zusammen so das wir sie auch noch sehen müssen   tja wat nu ???? Ab zum Vorfilter wenn sie schon groß genug ist oder ein schöner Filterkuchen vorhanden ist bleibt sie hängen und kann aus dem System schnellst möglich entfernt werden, bevor die Zelle aus welchen Gründen auch immer stirbt und die gespeicherten Nährstoffe ans Wasser wieder abgibt. ( das war der Teil mit später mehr )
Also wie man sieht ist schnelle Strömung im Teich nicht schlecht aber auch nocht immer positiv, der Biologie ist es eher sch.. egal und die Verwerter freuen sich über schnell zugeführte Nahrung . und wir freuen uns woider wenn die Verwerter schnell wieder raus sind.
Alles schön im Kreislauf 

Jetzt wird der aber noch von schwer abbaubaren Produkten belastet (welches das sein mögen verrät euch gern euer Klärwerk des Vertrauens. Aber nicht der Biofilter eures Teichs. Denn diese Bakis mögens lieber Sauerstoff arm oder Dunkel oder einfach nur ganz ganz langsam unter Freisetzung von schnuppergas lecker. 
Da hilft nur nur raus aus dem System und durch Frischwasser ersetzen oder aber ganz große Bioflächem zu haben. Aber wer will schon seine eigene Klärfabrik im Garten haben und dann keinen Platz mehr für was anderes. Oder aber man macht es wie im Klärwerk und Filtert mehrfach. So das zB auch der Bioschlam rausgeholt und nicht abgebaut werden muss. Dieser eignet sich zB zur Vergasung oder verbrennung. Wollen wir aber auch nicht im Garten machen.
Aber wieviel sollte man nun ersetzen und das auf einmal oder besser langsam und in welchen Zeiträumen  
Auch hier gibt es wieder mehrere Gründe für das ein oder andere, mal sehen wer sie kommentarlos nieder schreiben kann ohne Bewertung für das ein oder andere.


So und nun wieder lieb sein. Und den Blödsinn da oben unterschreibe ich niche ist alles nur geklaut an an meine Verhältnisse angedacht. Wenn es so nicht, sondern ganz ander Funktioniert bei euch, habt ihr Pech gehabt. Hauptsache wir haben uns alle wieder lieb, piep piep.


----------



## ThorstenC (27. Aug. 2018)

Wer einen Koiteich oder Fischteich anlegt, der sollte die Verrohrung immer so auslegen, daß er energiesparend in Schwerkraft 1:1 umwälzen kann, wenn er mag. Das wird in den "normalen" Koiteichen um ca. 30m³ sehr einfach funktionieren. Die Kosten für Bau und Unterhalt sind überschaubar.....

Je größer der Teich desto aufwändiger wird es dann von den Bau- und Unterhaltskosten. Aber es wird sich vermutlich immer im fast gleichen Verhältnis bewegen, wenn man es auf den m³ umrechnet.

Vieles ist ja auch immer von den gewollten oder eingeredeten persönlichen Vorzügen bei Filter und Pumpen abhängig.

Der Biologie (da können wir gerne Pflanzenfilter und Biokammern als Nitrifikationsstufe sehen) dürfte es übrigens fast sch... egal sein, wie schnell das Wasser vorbeifließt.
Es kommt den Pflanzen und Bakterien immer auf die Konzentration der Nährstoffe im Wasser an.
Und wie wird die wohl in einem "Kreislaufsystem" in unseren Pfützen sich irgendwann einstellen?

Die Fließgeschwindigkeit ist nur interessant zur mechanischen Filterung durch Sedimentation bei Filtern wie Bürstenfiltern oder Sedimentsamelbecken in Form von Pflanzenfiltern.

Wer soetwas haben möchte, der muß eben drauf achten.....und z.B. Pflanzenfilter als Sedimentsammelebcken nur im teilweisen Rücklaufstrom betreiben. Ist doch keine Hexerei.



Teich4You schrieb:


> Einmal die Stunde wurde doch nur definiert, weil in einer DN110 Leitung genau dann die Fliesgeschwindigkeit erreicht wird, welche ein Versotten durch Ablagerungen verhindert,



Auch das Thema ist ein Mythos und hat nix mit der geplanten Umwälzung in Bezug auf das Teichvolumen zu tun . Ob das Röhrchen jetzt mit 0,2 oder 0,5 m/s durchströmt wird, es werden sich immer Sachen absetzen  oder an den Rohrwänden anhaften.
Da wurden techn. Vorgaben hinsichtlich der Fließgeschwindigkeit aus dem Kanalbau auf unsere Teichverrohrung übernommen.
Das sind aber zwei verschieden Welten hinsichtlich der Art der Verschmutzung des Mediums, Rohrfüllung etc..

Logisch und baulich clever ist immer die Möglichkeit der Rohrreinigung- Abzweige oder Standrohrkammer etc..
Ich hatte einmal beim Filterumbau das Vergnügen KG125 Rohre von Innen zu betrachten, die 2 Jahre mit 30m³ /h hinter der Filteranlage im Rücklauf durchpustet wurden....mit nettem Fein-Sediment.

Wer glaubt die Umwälzung dient nur der Entsorgung von festen Fischausscheidungen....naja....im Wasser kommt und entsteht ja noch mehr an (biologischem) Feststoff....hat falsche Vorstellungen...
Irgendwo hatte ich mal Bilder meines Abwasserkörbchens hinter dem TF eingestellt und was dort durch den TF aus dem Wasser genommen wurde.....
Das übrigens mit fast vernachlässigbaren Fischbesatz....von 3 Koi..

Und wer mit einer UV z.B. irgendwas erreichen will (Algenbekämpfung), der muß logischerweise eine gewisse Umwälzrate haben, damit mehr Algen geschädigt werden pro Stunde als sich im Teich vermehren.....
Ich pers. habe damit z.B. Schwierigkeiten...wälze vielleicht ca. 40-50m³/ h um...tiefgestapelt natürlich bei ca. 100m³ im Teich und ca. 20 im Pfanzenfilter. Schwebealgen mit der UV zu bekämpfen ist da schwer....und oft nur sinnfreie Energieaufwendung.
Und das hauptsächlich wegen Fehler in der Saugverrohrung...4 BA und 2 Skimmer ziehen aber ordentlich, TF und LH haben ja noch Reserven..

Das obige gilt natürlich vor allem für Teiche mit Fischbesatz....und Futtereintrag....etc..

Der Gartenteich oder das Biotop muss das alles nicht haben.
Da kann man ruhig alle paar Jahre den Schlamm am Boden rausschippen.. oder sich durch den Pflanzenfilterwurzelschlamm hacken.

Kein Teich ist gleich und wir haben alle Recht.


----------



## krallowa (27. Aug. 2018)

Moin,
Wahnsinn was hier abgeht, bin mal ein Wochenende nicht da und hier geht die Post ab.
Eins vorab in eigener Sache.
@ Lion: Der Applaus war nicht ironisch auf deinen Kommentar gemeint, sondern bezog sich auf dieses Forum und das hier immer ne Menge Ideen, Ratschläge, Tipps und Meinungen lesen kann.


krallowa schrieb:


> So viele verschiedene Arten von Teichen und man kann viel lernen, das mag ich hier.
> Dafür einen dicken





Lion schrieb:


> Ich bedanke mich vielmals für die dicken  das finde ich



Ich finde es auch in diesem Fred wieder sehr schön zu lesen (auch wenn es sehr viel ist )
Wie so oft gibt es hier Vertreter aller Richtungen und auch so etwas ist für Neulinge sehr gut, da erkennt man das es keine 100% Formel gibt die einem den Teich sauber hält.
Pumpen ist sicher kostenintensiver als Schwerkraft, da gebe ich 100% Recht.
Pumpen ist anfälliger und wartungsintensiver, auch richtig.
Aber beim Schwerkraftsystem kann nur sehr schwierig geändert werden, habe ich nicht genau berechnet wo ich meine BA´s setze oder habe ich nicht super genau gearbeitet habe ich ein Problem entweder bleibt der Dreck liegen oder ich habe Undichtigkeiten unter der Folie oder was auch immer, kann sein muss nicht sein.
Beim gepumpten System lege ich meine Pumpe etwas weiter rechts oder links und ich erreiche das was ich möchte.
Aber hier erst einmal danke für die rege Teilnahme und die daraus entstandenen Diskussionen.

MfG
Ralf


----------



## tosa (27. Aug. 2018)

Geisy schrieb:


> Dies nur für Tosa in seiner agressiven Wortwahl hier.
> Was tut die EBF und Trommler Fraktion nur ihren Fischen an. Da glaubt man der Werbung das der Kot schnell aus dem System muß, dabei sind die meisten Ausscheidungen der Fische flüssig. Weil das Wasser anschließend durch die Biologie geschoßen wird müssen die Fische in ihrer eigenen Pisse schwimmen.
> Und um bei deiner Kläranlage zu bleiben, wenn man da auch nur Wert auf die schnelle Beseitigung der festen Bestandteile legen würde und anschließend das Wasser durch die Biologie schießt dann würden unsere Flüsse sterben.



Die Trommler und EBF-Fraktion tut genau das ihren Fischen an was denen gut tut. Es ist egal ob ich 1x stündlich oder alle 2h das Wasser da durch jage (abhängig von der Teichgrösse). Auf jeden Fall sollte es sich in diesem Rahmen bewegen. Denn damit fahre ich bei allen Teichen auf sicherer Seite. Bei weniger Flow erhöhe ich das Risiko. Und was an einem Teich funktioniert muss noch lange nicht am gleichgroßen Teich des Nachbarn funktionieren. (den Rest kannst du gerne unter dem Punkt Tierärzte nachlesen).

Wenn deine Fische keinen festen Kot absetzen würde ich mal über das Futter nachdenken, denn dauerhafter Durchfall ist weder beim Mensch noch beim Tier gesund.

Und richtig ist das das Wasser durch die Biologie geschossen wird, dadurch ist ja auch der Biofilm größer um das abzubauen.

Ich weiß sehr wohl Geisy das mein geschriebenes nicht zu den von dir verwendeten, entwickelten und verkauften Filtern passt, da ich keine Filter entwickle und diese auch nicht verkaufe, ist das meine private Meinung und unabhängig von irgendwelchen wirtschaftlichen Interessen.

Und nochmal am Rande, wir betreiben ein Hobby, das heißt Fisch; und von daher sollte man auch mal die Meinung der inzwischen vorhandenen Koiärzte zur Kenntnis nehmen. Und deren Meinung ist spätestens alle 2h den Teichinhalt durch den Filter zu bekommen. Und das sind Erkenntnisse aus zig-tausendfachen Teichbesuchen pro Jahr. Wenn ich einen Teich ohne Fische, oder mit sehr wenig Gramm-Fisch/m3 betreibe ist das etwas anderes, ist gar kein Fisch drin wiederum was anderes. Wer hier immer verschiedene Teichtypen (Koiteich, Goldfischteich, Naturteich, Fischteich etc.) in einen Topf wirft kommt zu keinem sinnvollen Ergebnis. Von daher ist meine Meinung betreffend Koiteich.

Wenn dir an meiner Wortwahl was nicht paßt, hierzu gibt es die persönliche Nachricht auch in diesem Forum, da kannst du mir das gerne mit Zitaten schreiben. Aber offensichtlich kommt das immer dann, wenn die Argumente ausgehen (siehe etwas weiter oben).

Zu unseren Seen; es gibt genug Beispiele darüber was in unseren Seen gerade alles schief läuft. Einer der Punkte ist, das dort keiner mit dem Futtereimer am Ufer steht und die Fische füttert. Jedes Futter ist hochprozentiger als das was die Fische in den Seen finden. Von daher muss man sich den Gegebenheiten auch anpassen. Also gar nicht füttern und ich kann den Flow reduzieren, oder füttern und den Flow steigern. Von der natürlichen Wasseraustauschrate von Seen möchte ich gar nichts erst schreiben, im weiteren auch nicht über die vielen toten Fische, Fische die krank sind etc.; das sieht doch gar keiner. Fahr mal mit dem Boot auf die Brandenburger Gewässer (du bist recht herzlich eingeladen) und ich zeige dir ausreichend rumtreibende tote Fische. Und die Brandenburger Gewässer (Havel) sind inzwischen mit die saubersten Gewässer Deutschlands. Den Rest der langsam sterbenden Fische erledigen __ Reiher, Kormoran, __ Wels, __ Hecht, etc.. Dazu kommt noch das verwendete Eingangswasser (Brunnen, Leitungswasser, Regenwasser) etc.. Wie selbst Du jetzt erkennen solltest, sind hier diverse Parameter die zu berücksichtigen sind.


----------



## anticucho (29. Sep. 2021)

Muss dieses alte Thema nochmals aufgreifen. Ich habe Bepflanzung im Randbereich sowie 4 Seerosen, ~5000l Teich, 5-6 Kois zu 35cm/Schnitt und wollte gerade evtl. eine neue Pumpe ordern. Momentan fährt eine 2300l Pumpe, real schätze ich auf 1000-1500l aufgrund Förderhöhe. Oase Biosmart 16000 ohne UV nutze ich, Teich ist klar.

Frage mich halt, ob eine Umwälzung alle ~3h ausreicht, oder halt lieber eine 5000er Pumpe (real dann 3000= alle ~2h) besser wäre...


----------



## DbSam (29. Sep. 2021)

Hallo lieber Gegencucho,

welche Antwort willst Du denn hören?
Es ist doch hier im Thread alles beschrieben und gerade der Post über Deinem gibt Dir doch schon die Antwort.

Und wenn Du mich fragen würdest, dann würde ich Dir antworten, dass ich eine 8000er Pumpe einsetzen und den Schlauchdurchmesser zur Minimierung des Widerstandswertes auf mindestens 1,5 Zoll vergrößern würde.


VG Carsten


----------



## anticucho (29. Sep. 2021)

sollte mal den Nick ändern, das ist nix gegen sondern für den Magen ;-)

Ja, im Grunde haste recht...mit der größeren macht man wohl nichts falsch und ist auf der sicheren Seite


----------



## troll20 (29. Sep. 2021)

anticucho schrieb:


> mit der größeren macht man wohl nichts falsch und ist auf der sicheren Seite


Kann aber anfänglich sein, das dein Wasser trüb oder gar grün wird. Da dann sämtliche Stoffe die sich sonst abgesetzt hätten, erst einmal in Bewegung geraten und zum Filter transportiert werden müssen. Und die Nährstoffe die jetzt gebunden sind in lösung gehen um wiederum die Algen zu düngen. Jedoch kann man durch anfänglich öftere Filtergrobreinigung dem entgegen wirken. Wenn dann alles an altem raus ist, hat es das ganze System leichter Schwankungen zu ertragen.


----------



## beeren005 (2. Apr. 2022)

Hallo ich bin Thomas,
kurze frage zum teichfiltern, 
was ist besser  großer Filter und starke Pumpenleistung oder
                        großer Filter und schwächere Pumpenleistung
mein Filter O... Bio...10 und 2 Pumpen a 3000 l/h
Gruß Thomas


----------



## PeBo (3. Apr. 2022)

beeren005 schrieb:


> kurze frage zum teichfiltern,


Hallo Thomas, so kurz kann man das nicht beantworten. Stell uns doch erst einmal deinen Teich vor, am besten mit Bildern.

Welche Teichgröße?
Hast du Fische im Teich?
Wenn ja, welche und wieviel in welcher Größe?
Fütterst du?
Wo sitzt die Pumpe/Pumpen? (Skimmer?)
Was möchtest du mit dem Filter erreichen?

Gruß Peter


----------



## beeren005 (3. Apr. 2022)

Hallo PeBo,
danke der schnellen Antwort.
Hier einige Daten und Bilder zu meinem Fischteich:
Rund Pool  305 x 76cm - Wasserinhalt bei 90% Befüllung: 4.485 l
Fischbestand sind 15 Zierfische ca.5 - 7 cm
Füttern tu ich auch auch nur als Leckerli also geringe Menge sera Pond Mix Royal Goldfische Teichfische Fischfutter Gartenteich.
Die beiden Pumpen liegen zwischen dem Runden und dem re. ein gehangenem Blumenkasten Wie unschwer zu erkennen ist, ist mein Wasser grün würde aber gerne die Fische sehen können sprich klareres Wasser!

   
Hoffe du kannst mit diesen Daten etwas anfangen,
Mit freundlichem Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Tottoabs (3. Apr. 2022)

Mehr Pflanzen schaffen das Grüne weg. Auch Pflanzen die ggf von außen ihre Wurzeln ins Wasser halten bringen ggf. etwas.
Bei dem Pott würde ich auf eine höhere Pumpenleistung gehen.
Dann möglichst eine Kreiselströmung.
Wobei, kommt natürlich ein bissen drauf an welche Fische. Reisfische oder __ Macropoden geringere Strömung.
Regenbogenelritzen, Barben oder Bärblinge mehr Strömung. Welche Fische hast da drinne? 

PS, sind einige Zierfischhalter hier gemeldet.


----------



## PeBo (3. Apr. 2022)

Hallo Thomas, das erklärt auch, warum du deinen Filter als großen Filter bezeichnet hast. 
In deinem Fall würde ich sagen, dass eine Umwälzung von einer Pumpe (3000 l/h) im 24/7 Betrieb ausreichend sein sollte, um den Teich zu klären. Sieh zu, dass auch die UVC dauerhaft dazu geschaltet ist. Diese hat hoffentlich ein neues Leuchtmittel (alle 1-2 Jahre erneuern, je nach Einschaltdauer). Bei Betrieb mit lediglich einer Pumpe ist dann auch die Kontaktdauer des Wassers mit der UVC Strahlung länger, als mit größerer Fördermenge.

Nach 8 Tagen sieht man im Normalfall schon eine deutliche Verbesserung. Allerdings starten die meisten biologischen Prozesse erst bei einer Wassertemperatur von über 10°C.

Wenn im Teich später keine Schwebealgen mehr erkennbar sind, kannst du die UVC auch ausschalten. Der Filter sollte aber ständig angeschaltet bleiben, weil im Intervallbetrieb die Biologie schnell abstirbt. Das ist auch der Grund, warum du deine Schwämme nur kurz auspressen, und nicht klinisch rein waschen solltest. Aber das ist ja mit dem Oase Filter durch die Griffe schnell und sauber zu erledigen.

Viel Erfolg mit deinem Filter und dem Teich!

Gruß Peter 

PS: Halte uns ruhig mit Fotos hier immer mal auf dem laufenden!


----------



## beeren005 (3. Apr. 2022)

Hallo Zusammen,
und vielen dank der Tipps.
Das ich nur eine der zwei 3000 l/h im 24/7 Betrieb klingt gut spart dann auch Strom  UVC Lampe ist ca. ein Jahr aber nie im Dauerbetrieb werde mir der aber zur Sicherheit eine neue zulegen.
meine fische sind *einfache  Goldfisch und Schubunkin* 3 Farbig.
Mit der Kreiselströmung habe ich auch schonmal experimentiert nur hatte ich da den Eindruck es hatte meinem Lieblingen nicht gefallen, da diese mir unruhig erschienen. An Pflanzen habe ich Seerosen und diese so genannten Sauerstoffbomber wie man sie auch in Bächen und Seen findet. Die ein gehangenen Pflanzkübel sind mit Sumpf Pflanzen besetzt. Aber diese Pflanzen kommen halt erst im Sommer zur Geltung. So wünsche allen eine gute Woche.
Werde dann nässten Freitag sehen wie mein Wasser aussieht.

Guß Thomas

​


----------



## beeren005 (10. Apr. 2022)

Halli,
ich grüße euch.
Möchte heute mal 1. Ergebnis mitteilen: nach 7/24h und 3000l Std. sieht das Wasser schon viel besser aus,
                                                                 die UV Lampe war nicht eingeschaltet das ich die ganze woche auf Tour war.
                                                                  meine Anlage läuft über Camping Solar Energie welche derzeit nur für die Pumpe
                                                                  ausreicht. Die UV Lampe schalte ich also nur zum Wochenende zu wenn ich Zu Hause
                                                                  bin.
Gruß
Thomas


----------

